# Mahogany Bee Ready Kayak Rod Holder



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Several mistakes were made along the way but the rig works great!


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

nice job looks Great!


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

good job making something functional


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

thats beautiful ! good job!


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great work there Medulla!!!


----------

